# Lighting a 29g - Only option seems too low (1x65w)



## mpagri (Dec 7, 2007)

I want to do a low-tech but decent amount of lighting (no CO2) 29g planted.

I can not figure out what to do for the lighting. I don't have a canopy or the time or tools to build one. I have the single strip light fixture that the tank came with that I can try and fit something under.

Other than that it seems my options are:

1x65w PC
http://www.bigalsonline.com/BigAlsU...oralifefreshwateraqualightdeluxesingle30strip

T5 - only 2x18w
http://www.bigalsonline.com/BigAlsU...5/cl0/coralifefwt5aqualightdoublestriplight30

I would like closer to 3wpg, but under $100. Is 65w enough.

Planning on giant hairgrass, monoselenium tenerum (or xmas moss or maybe try riccia), crypts, pygmy chain sword. Nothing too hard at all, but I do want good growth and color.

Planning on dosing excel. What are some other options, should i look into the spirals, like a 55 and a 36, and just shove them into the fixture I have.


----------



## Paul Munro (Aug 5, 2007)

T8s aren't so great, they don't penetrate so deep through water.

If u have low plants then defo the PC


----------



## mpagri (Dec 7, 2007)

Neither of those are T8s. The first is 65w PC and the 2nd is 2x18 PC. Will 65w be enough over a 29g to grow the plants listed. I would like 1 96w but the 96w fixtures are 36" and will hang over the sides of the tank, so i'll have to hang it or something I guess.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

If you don't use CO2 you should limit the light to around 2 or less watts per gallon, with CF lights and good reflectors. I think a 65 watt would as much as you would want to consider. Remember, it is light that acts like the accelerator on a car - the more you have the faster it drives the plants to grow. But, that means the plants demand more and more nutrients to grow that fast. And, carbon is the nutrient they need the most of. Excel works, but not nearly as effectively as CO2 does.


----------



## mpagri (Dec 7, 2007)

I also found this guy:

http://www.petmountain.com/product/light-fixtures/512995/30-2x24w-1138-.html

T5HO 2x24w

Will I get better penetration to the bottom with the T5HO and is it worth the decreased watts. I think T5 is more efficient per watt?

I have it narrowed down to the T5HO I just found and the 65w PC. So many lighting options.. So new to it all!


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

I would consider that 48 watts of T5 as equal to the 65 watt PC bulb. I'm assuming the T5 has individual reflectors for the bulbs, because that is the biggest reason T5 is so efficient.


----------



## Mr. Fish (Oct 24, 2007)

If you want I have that same Coralife 65 Watt light showed on your first
link but mine is 24" vs 30"... STILL NEW, only used it for about a month. I use it on my 29 gallon and it grows plants great ! ONLY reason why im selling it is becuase I just Upgraded to an 80 gallon tank with a ORBIT LIGHT setup with 250 Watts... Hit me with a PM with an Offer...


----------



## mpagri (Dec 7, 2007)

PM sent


----------



## Mr. Fish (Oct 24, 2007)

Responded*


----------



## rusticitas (Mar 10, 2004)

That CoraLife 65W unit is plenty of light. You will want to use Excel as well.


----------



## mpagri (Dec 7, 2007)

yea i got the 1x65w PC. I think it should be enough.

Now to find the plants, if only it would let me post in the trading section. (need more posts)


----------



## Mr. Fish (Oct 24, 2007)

^ You already bought it ? Or are you speaking on our deal ?
Let me know cause I was about to post it in the sale section but was waiting to
see if you still wanted it...


----------

